# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  I have been getting great deals on silver and I am looking for more... help me help you

## Cleaner44

So I have been participating in another forum on money over at gold is money as I am getting away from Kitco. People have been sharing great deals on Silver Eagles and such. I started a series of threads that start with the title of "Latest deals from... " if you want to find them and buy some. Look in this sub forum:
http://goldismoney2.com/forumdisplay...recious-Metals

I am looking for help finding more ads and it seems that the different NRA magazines are a goldmine... or more accurately a silvermine! 

NRA mags:
American Rifleman, has ads by Universal Coin & Bullion 
America's 1st Freedom, online - has ads by 1st American Reserve
Shooting Illustrated, has ads by 1st American Reserve 
American Hunter
Shooting Sports USA
NRA Insights

Non NRA mags:
VFW magazine has ads by First Fidelity Reserve. 

Does anyone here have a subscription to any of these? Especially American Hunter, Shooting Sports USA and/or NRA Insights?

----------


## cubical

Thanks Cleaner, I just called and got one for 32.50. Thanks for the info. I seem to remember seeing one in the sunday paper, unfortunately I already threw it away.

Email confirmation


Date/Time: 04/12/2011 20:44:32

Thank you for allowing us to serve you!

We want to welcome you as a new customer and want you to know with so much uncertainty in our economy, it's more important than ever to diversify and understand the power of numismatics for your future.

Thousands of our customers nationwide are learning everyday about the products we offer and rely on our award-winning information and industry expertise to build their collections and help them achieve their goals.

If you are just getting started in rare coins with us, remember to ask your broker for FREE copies of our award-winning books and about our Select 4 strategy.  If you're planning for retirement and trying to figure out how to offset uncertainty from the market, consider opening or rolling over funds to our Precious Metals IRA.  Whatever your goals, we're here for you.

Working Together,


Robert Patton
Director

1st American Reserve
7310 Phelan Blvd.
Beaumont, Texas 77706
Toll-free: (888) 324-2646
Fax: (409) 860-0455
Email: info@1stamericanreserve.com
Site URL: www.1stamericanreserve.com

===============================================
ORDER 11041212JQWIRPUD INFORMATION
===============================================

Item #505220 - 2011 $1 Silver American Eagle - Grade: **
Cost: $32.50
Order Qty: 1

Postage: $0.00
Tax: 0%

ORDER TOTAL: $32.50

Payment Method: CREDIT CARD

----------


## Cleaner44

> Thanks Cleaner, I just called and got one for 32.50. Thanks for the info. I seem to remember seeing one in the sunday paper, unfortunately I already threw it away.
> 
> Email confirmation
> 
> 
> Date/Time: 04/12/2011 20:44:32
> 
> Thank you for allowing us to serve you!
> 
> ...


Don't miss the deals from their sister companies in the other threads:
Universal Coin & Bullion 
First Fidelity Reserve 

Plus there is a completely different company:
International Coins & Currency

Also if you could share the flyer that comes with your order please do. Send me a PM or whatever.

----------


## cubical

Could I have gotten it for 28.75 if I used the different vault code?

----------


## Cleaner44

> Could I have gotten it for 28.75 if I used the different vault code?


Each ad has its own vault code. Keep ordering. I don't think I saw a deal for $28.75 though, where did you see that? Don't call a given compnay more than once a day.

----------


## cubical

I mean 30.50. Where are the ads for 1st american sister companies. I don't see them.

----------


## Cleaner44

> I mean 30.50. Where are the ads for 1st american sister companies. I don't see them.


Latest deals from... 1st American Reserve 
http://goldismoney2.com/showthread.p...erican-Reserve
ASE $30.50 shipped
New deal in post #11
ASE $32.50 shipped 

Latest deals from... Universal Coin & Bullion 
http://goldismoney2.com/showthread.p...in-amp-Bullion
ASE $32.50 shipped
Also see new deal in post #9
CSW $34.00 shipped

Latest deals from... First Fidelity Reserve 
http://goldismoney2.com/showthread.p...delity-Reserve
ASE $31.50 shipped

Make sure you read the threads before ordering so you have everything together. Sometimes they will grill you.

Bring me more ads people! Anyone here get magazines???

Latest deals from... International Coins & Currency 
http://goldismoney2.com/showthread.p...s-amp-Currency
FREE U.S. Peace Silver Dollar with Morgan Silver Dollar
$55.00 shipped 

1982 George Washington Commemorative Proof Silver Half Dollar 
$13.50 shipped

----------


## cubical

> Latest deals from... 1st American Reserve 
> ASE $30.50 shipped
> New deal in post #11
> ASE $32.50 shipped 
> 
> Latest deals from... Universal Coin & Bullion 
> ASE $32.50 shipped
> Also see new deal in post #9
> CSW $34.00 shipped
> ...


Which post? You linked us to the whole board. I see the International Coins & Currency and 1stAmerican. Thanks Cleaner.

----------


## Cleaner44

> Which post? You linked us to the whole board. I see the International Coins & Currency and 1stAmerican. Thanks Cleaner.


Links inserted into post #7

You are welcome sir!

----------


## cubical

Looks like the 1st Fidelity Reserve expired on the 9th.

----------


## AZKing

I can't say that I have any of these magazines, but I'll keep my out for them at the barber shop, dentist, etc

Gonna see about getting an ASE. Unfortunately my card is expired so I'll have to see. That Peace/Morgan Silver Dollar deal looks good!

Have you already received your ASE? Did you order multiple of them?

----------


## Cleaner44

> I can't say that I have any of these magazines, but I'll keep my out for them at the barber shop, dentist, etc
> 
> Gonna see about getting an ASE. Unfortunately my card is expired so I'll have to see. That Peace/Morgan Silver Dollar deal looks good!
> 
> Have you already received your ASE? Did you order multiple of them?


I have indeed gotten a couple of them in already!

----------


## Arklatex

I ordered the morgan/peace dollar deal.

Why do they do this?  Are they stealing credit card #s or what?

----------


## Cleaner44

> I ordered the morgan/peace dollar deal.
> 
> Why do they do this?  Are they stealing credit card #s or what?


Loss leader. After they establish a relationship they hope to sell you overpriced coins. Just take the great deals are resist the rest.

Now who can help me with these magazines?

----------


## Bern

> ...
> America's 1st Freedom, online - has ads by 1st American Reserve
> ...
> Does anyone here have a subscription to any of these? Especially American Hunter, Shooting Sports USA and/or NRA Insights?


I get the 1st freedom, online edition.

----------


## Cleaner44

> I get the 1st freedom, online edition.


Thanks, since I found I can view there mag online, I can pull their ads. Really need help with American Hunter, Shooting Sports USA and/or NRA Insights more than anything.

----------


## Trigonx

So did you only get one coin from each Company? Or a coin for each deal?

----------


## Trigonx

I got the $30.50 from 1st American Reserve


Date/Time: 04/14/2011 10:37:26

Thank you for allowing us to serve you!

We want to welcome you as a new customer and want you to know with so much uncertainty in our economy, it's more important than ever to diversify and understand the power of numismatics for your future.

Thousands of our customers nationwide are learning everyday about the products we offer and rely on our award-winning information and industry expertise to build their collections and help them achieve their goals.

If you are just getting started in rare coins with us, remember to ask your broker for FREE copies of our award-winning books and about our Select 4 strategy.  If you're planning for retirement and trying to figure out how to offset uncertainty from the market, consider opening or rolling over funds to our Precious Metals IRA.  Whatever your goals, we're here for you.

Working Together,


Robert Patton
Director

1st American Reserve
7310 Phelan Blvd.
Beaumont, Texas 77706
Toll-free: (888) 324-2646
Fax: (409) 860-0455
Email: info@1stamericanreserve.com
Site URL: www.1stamericanreserve.com

===============================================
ORDER 1104144Y55JVUUF7 INFORMATION
===============================================

Item #505220 - 2011 $1 Silver American Eagle Raw - Grade: **
Cost: $30.50
Order Qty: 1

Postage: $0.00
Tax: 0%

ORDER TOTAL: $30.50

Payment Method: CREDIT CARD

----------


## Trigonx

Just got the $34.00 CSW.

----------


## Trigonx

> I ordered the morgan/peace dollar deal.
> 
> Why do they do this?  Are they stealing credit card #s or what?


the morgan/peace dollar website doesn't list an owner so i get a red exclamation mark over the secure lock on the bottom right of my browser.  I want to order it but I am very cautious.

----------


## Trigonx

http://goldismoney2.com/showthread.p...d-deals-in-ads

post #3 has an AD for 1/10th oz gold american eagles for $149(minimum of 5 though).

----------


## Cleaner44

> the morgan/peace dollar website doesn't list an owner so i get a red exclamation mark over the secure lock on the bottom right of my browser.  I want to order it but I am very cautious.


I already got my 1982 Washington Proof Half Dollars from them. Waiting for my silver dollars still, I think they are on backorder. I have no problem with them.

----------


## Trigonx

I ordered mine, I looked at their website which shows they are BBB approved and I saw your pics of the Half dollars on the GIM forum.

----------


## KevinR

I just ordered the American Eagle Silver Dollar for 32.50 shipped, awesome.

----------


## ClayTrainor

These are all American companies, right?

I ask because I have to factor in a tax at the border to calculate whether this is a good deal for me or not.

----------


## Arklatex

> http://goldismoney2.com/showthread.p...d-deals-in-ads
> 
> post #3 has an AD for 1/10th oz gold american eagles for $149(minimum of 5 though).



Wow!

----------


## KevinR

That forum is pretty sweet, I made an account (RonPaul2012, stole it before any of you could!). 

Also, I ordered some coins they featured in their deals:

3.632 oz silver total, $128 paid, $152.36 spot, ez money 8)

----------


## Trigonx

bump, I think the deals expire today.

----------


## The Freethinker

> I just ordered the American Eagle Silver Dollar for 32.50 shipped, awesome.


Me too. Compare $32.50 for one Eagle versus $47.90 at Apmex this morning, plus tax and shipping...

----------


## Ray

Thanks a lot!

I got a 2011 Silver Wolf for $34, a 2011 American Silver Eagle for $30.50, a 2011 American Silver Eagle for $32.50, and a Morgan Silver Dollar and a Peace Silver Dollar for $55.

That's 4.8oz silver for $152, $31.67/oz

----------


## AZKing

> These are all American companies, right?
> 
> I ask because I have to factor in a tax at the border to calculate whether this is a good deal for me or not.


Yes, all of them except International Coin and Currency are located in Texas... I believe the ones with the cheap ASEs/CA Wolf are sister companies.

----------


## cubical

Got one today! Thanks Cleaner.

----------


## JP2010

> 1st American Reserve
> 7310 Phelan Blvd.
> Beaumont, Texas 77706
> Toll-free: (888) 324-2646
> Fax: (409) 860-0455
> Email: info@1stamericanreserve.com
> Site URL: www.1stamericanreserve.com


 I just went to that site and got this:

Website blocked by Trend Micro Worry-Free Business Security
Malicious website blocked
http://www.1stamericanreserve.com/
Rating:	Dangerous	Verified fraudulent page or threat source.
What You Can Do:

Contact your administrator about security settings on your network
__________________________________________________  ____

*You guys are screwed*

----------


## cubical

I am not sure about the warning. I just got a coin from either them or their sister site, so they are legit. But I think those deals expired on the 15th.

----------


## Cleaner44

I have gotten over 6 coins from them so far with no problem at all. They have been around a long time selling like this. I just added another ad to my blog today. Easy money!

There are 2 ads that expire tomorrow and 2 new ads that expire 5/15.

----------


## cubical

Cleaner, can you order from the same company twice if you have different ads?

----------


## Cleaner44

> Cleaner, can you order from the same company twice if you have different ads?


Yes. Keep track of which ads you call on though. Think of it this way, you subscribe to a given NRA magazine and every month you see a new ad and repond. Then you respond to the insert flyers that come with you coin.

----------


## Trigonx

> Got one today! Thanks Cleaner.


I should be getting mine in the mail soon then as well.  I believe I ordered mine on the 14th, a few days after you.

----------


## AZKing

> I just went to that site and got this:
> 
> Website blocked by Trend Micro Worry-Free Business Security
> Malicious website blocked
> http://www.1stamericanreserve.com/
> Rating:	Dangerous	Verified fraudulent page or threat source.
> What You Can Do:
> 
> Contact your administrator about security settings on your network
> ...


Sounds like your system is too sensitive.

----------


## Trigonx

I ordered from the Paramount thread you had on gim2
http://goldismoney2.com/showthread.p...n-and-Currency

I called this afternoon, the guy i spoke to didn't even ask for the code in the magazine.  All he asked was if I was a veteran, I told him no because I am not.  Answer didn't seem to matter at all, as he continued with the deal.  I ended up with the 1/10th oz gold eagle($155), and the silver american eagle($34) with shipping($7.95) for $196.99.  Which is just under spot for the 2 combined.

Only reason i bought the gold coin was because I wanted more gold and ebay and ampex are selling them for $180+.

----------


## Cleaner44

Has anyone seen any good ads that I have not collected yet?

Check and see what is here:
http://preciousmetalbargains.com/

----------


## Bern

> ...
> Check and see what is here:
> http://preciousmetalbargains.com/


Very nice.  Bookmarked.

----------


## jazzyjey

I just got owned by 1st Fidelity on the Ducks Unlimited offer. 

"What's the first word on page 7?" "Uh.."

----------


## Cleaner44

> I just got owned by 1st Fidelity on the Ducks Unlimited offer. 
> 
> "What's the first word on page 7?" "Uh.."


Yeah, better to start with the American Hunter magazine ad.

----------

